# Tres Leches Soap



## pjfan74 (Feb 3, 2013)

Inspired by CaliChans idea for caramel soap...I worked up the nerve to try something I've been thinking about wanting to do for a while...a tres leches soap!  I have also been looking for recipes to incorporate sugar or brown sugar into my soaps but there just doesn't seem to be a lot out there...so i used CaliChans idea of dissolving the sugar into the milk and then incorporating it into the soap.  So I was working on my recipe and running it through a soap calc when I thought to myself...if I'm going to have milk set aside to dissolve sugar in, I might as well add some honey to that....it would add to the beautiful golden color of caramel and tres leches that I was looking for...so that happened...then as I was dissolving the honey and brown sugar into the coconut milk I thought it started to smell a lot like vanilla...then I remembered I had vanilla beans in my pantry, so I promptly grabbed a tahitian vanilla bean, split it and put the beautiful beans into the mix along with some vanilla eo.  So, I swear, I didn't put the kitchen sink in there...but I got close!  Right now, it's in the freezer where it will spend the night!  I can't wait to see how this turns out...but so far...so good!


----------



## hlee (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks delicious!


----------



## Sammi_552 (Feb 3, 2013)

Fantastic! Please post cut pics. I'm dying to see what the top looks like when you cut it.


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 3, 2013)

I've done a Dos Leches soap but why I picked sandalwood as the scent I just don't know and I used rose clay which was also a goof.  It should have been a foody scent.  Anyway looks nice8) and I'll be watching for the cut bars photos.


----------



## marghewitt (Feb 3, 2013)

Yum! Please post pics when cut.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 3, 2013)

It definitely looks like dulce de leche - good enough to eat!


----------



## nebetmiw (Feb 3, 2013)

Not sue why you are calling it tres leche as that is 3 milk.  I have plans for one with Coconut milk, goats milk and almond milk.


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Feb 3, 2013)

LOL I thought it was sliced peaches at first. I was all "Why did she post pics of peaches?" Shows how much I read.


----------



## pjfan74 (Feb 3, 2013)

nebetmiw - I used 3 milks, hence, tres leches - coconut milk, almond milk and buttermilk - I only mentioned the coconut milk in the beginning because that is the milk I used to dissolve the honey and brown sugar into...the buttermilk and almond milk were used to make the lye solution


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ha, I thought it was peaches too!  I thought you were posting like an art soap piece or something.   Can't wait to see the cutpics!


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 4, 2013)

Awesome! Im glad that my little experiment helped someone 
Im jealous of the nice brown color mine came out a lot lighter, what kind of brown sugar did you use??
It looks and sounds delicious!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 4, 2013)

very nice....can't wait to see the cut pics!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Feb 4, 2013)

Another who thought you had posted a picture of sliced peaches!  Most beautiful!  Don't forget the cut pictures


----------



## pjfan74 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  CaliChan, I used light brown sugar - I think the honey contributed a lot to the color!  It seems to be a bit lighter right now, but it's still hanging out in the freezer...I imagine it will darken a bit once I take it out and it comes up to room temp!  The peaches comments made me laugh!  Has anyone ever used pureed peaches in soap?  Thinking a Peaches and Cream would be great for summer!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 4, 2013)

pjfan74 said:


> Has anyone ever used pureed peaches in soap?  Thinking a Peaches and Cream would be great for summer!



I haven't, but I have a bunch of crock pot peach butter (just peaches, water, and pumpkin pie spice mix, no extra sugar added)  I made last summer that I'm not fond of.  I'm thinking of experimenting a small batch with it   I will absolutely let you know how it turns out.  I recently used pureed bananas in a batch that came out ok!


----------



## pjfan74 (Feb 5, 2013)

So I cut the soap tonight and I really like it...it's still a bit soft but so smooth and creamy!  It looks like it gelled a bit in the middle even though it spent well over 24 hours in the freezer!  The picture makes the gel ring look darker than what it actually is.  However there are no indications of overheated honey or sugar and the vanilla beans look great in it!  Overall I am very pleased with the way this turned out!  It's a beautiful color but I do anticipate that it will darken a bit.


----------



## SpellboundSoaps (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok, I thought you were melting Caramels. I don't know where anyone got peaches from. Sliced it looks like peanut butter and I really want to eat it.  This happened with an unscented soap I did. My room mate thought I made giant slabs of white chocolate. I put out a sign that said "Do not eat" and I'd advise you to do the same.

Wonderful job!:clap:


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 5, 2013)

I love the flips of soap on top!!!!!!


----------



## Mandarin (Feb 5, 2013)

I only saw melted carmel too, not peaches. Your soap looks so nice and creamy!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Feb 5, 2013)

Well at first I saw peaches and after it was cut I saw caramel. Either way, this soap makes my mouth water in a good way! Very beautiful and I love the top! The flips are awesome!!!! Great job!


----------



## dianne70 (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks great cut......love the colour.  And agreeing that you better put a DO NOT EAT sign on it


----------



## Sammi_552 (Feb 5, 2013)

I think the vanilla bean specks look great in it. Very nice looking!


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 5, 2013)

The tops look amazing. I thought you had made peanut butter too. Specifically peanut butter fudge!


----------



## pjfan74 (Feb 6, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> The tops look amazing. I thought you had made peanut butter too. Specifically peanut butter fudge!


 
Wish I had some peanut butter fudge right now!!  Yum!  

Thank you all so much for the positive feedback!  I have never been much of a "forum" person, but I have found this to be a very informative and supportive place to be!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 7, 2013)

I love it!!! so beautiful!!!


----------

